# Mary wants more muscle



## MaryD (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello everyone

Name: Mary (english version)
Age 27
Strength training: 5 years seriously

Stats on 19th of December:
Heigt: 176 cm (Something more than 5'9'')
Weight 77 kgs (170 lbs)
Calves: 39 cm 
Butts: 62 cm
Ass: 91 cm
Arms: 37 cm (not pumped)
Waist 71 cm
Chest 88 cm
Neck 41 cm

1 inch=2,54 cm

Best lifts: 
Bench press 170 lbs 2 reps
Squat 287 lbs 2 reps
Deadlift: 310 lbs 1 rep
Bicepscurl 100 lbs 2 reps
17 chins
26 dips (*both without additional weight*)

My goal is get more muscle mass and more strenght (during winter), so I totaly exclude cardio from my training. 

I hope this jurnal and forum members will help me to reach that goal...


----------



## MaryD (Dec 19, 2009)

Few of my pics

Me before I started with serious weight training (I was 22 with 62 kgs)






One year after (I was 23 at that moment, andf I have 66 kgs)


----------



## MaryD (Dec 19, 2009)

Comparasion of my bach 14 months ago (I had 69 kgs), with today (I have 77 kgs)











Greetings with last picture (from today) for all forum members


----------



## Built (Dec 19, 2009)

Girlfriend, you are JACKED!

It is great to have you here. You look AWESOME - and strong as hell from those lifts. 

Nice work. How do you train back? Yours is phenomenal!


----------



## MaryD (Dec 19, 2009)

Built said:


> Girlfriend, you are JACKED!
> 
> It is great to have you here. You look AWESOME - and strong as hell from those lifts.
> 
> Nice work. How do you train back? Yours is phenomenal!


 
Thanks...

How I train back???

Ma answer is: CHINS, CHINS, CHINS, CHINS
                 PULLUPS, PULLUPS, PULLUPS, PULLUPS

All variations, different grips, with additional weight, without additional weight, negative reps, forced reps...

Also other exercises, but two of them is priority.


----------



## Built (Dec 19, 2009)

No surprise there. 

I love chins. They're amazing. And the negs do wonders. I've been dealing with a herniated disc this last year and it's pushed on the nerve activating my left lat so it's been a royal pain not being able to train lats properly, but it's finally turning back on and you are my new inspiration. 

You compete, or just vain like I am?

PS I have a very good friend from Bulgaria and I can hear her accent in my head when you type! 

LOVE that "rrrrr"!


----------



## MaryD (Dec 19, 2009)

Built said:


> No surprise there.
> 
> I love chins. They're amazing. And the negs do wonders. I've been dealing with a herniated disc this last year and it's pushed on the nerve activating my left lat so it's been a royal pain not being able to train lats properly, but it's finally turning back on and you are my new inspiration.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks

I still dont compete in fitness and bodybuilding. Only in strength show, 15 months ago in chins and dips competition (I have some pics from that I will post them if is allowed to post them here

Where is Your friend from?


----------



## Built (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh damn you would ask that. She went to school here and that's where I knew her from but I'll check and get back to you. 

I'd love to see those pix. 

<makes note to dramatically increase chinup volume>


----------



## MaryD (Dec 19, 2009)

Built said:


> <makes note to dramatically increase chinup volume>


 
??? I dont understand


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 19, 2009)

WOW you have done an AMAZING job Mary.


----------



## Built (Dec 19, 2009)

MaryD said:


> ??? I dont understand



This means I intend to do more chinups.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 19, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## MaryD (Dec 20, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> WOW you have done an AMAZING job Mary.


Thanks


min0 lee said:


> Good job!


 
Thanks, according Your pics You also look fantastic


----------



## MaryD (Dec 20, 2009)

My training schedule

First Day: Chest+abs, calves
Second Day: Legs, abs, 
Third day: Shoulder, trapesius, calves, forearms
Fourth day: rest
Fifth day: Back, abs
Sixth day: Gluteus, hamstrings, calves, abs
Seventh day: Triceps, biceps, forearms, neck, 

Before training 10 minutes of stacionary bike or eliptical for warming up. No cardio, because I want to gain more mass


----------



## katt (Dec 20, 2009)

Great job!  Wow! 

I always like to see journals from women who aren't afraid of muscle


----------



## MaryD (Dec 20, 2009)

Today training: Chest and abdominals. I always train during morning. before job, from & AM to 7 and half, but today is Sunday, and gym was open at 4 PM. 

Warm up: 10 minutes stacionary bike

*CHEST*

*barbell bench press*, after 2 warm up sets
155 lbs, 9 reps
165 lbs 4 reps
165 lbs 3 reps+1 forced
155 lbs 6 reps+2 forced

*Incline dumbell press, 2x55 lbs
*10 reps, 
8 reps, 
7 reps+1 forced, 
6 reps+2 forced,+without break 2x40 lbs, 5 reps+1 forced. 

*Peck deck machine, 115 lbs*: 
9 reps
7+1 forced,
 6 +1 forced, 
5 reps+without break 80 lbs 6 reps+without break 50 lbs, 9 reps+1 forced

*Pullover with 60 lbs dumbell*: 8,7,7,6 reps

Abdominals: Crounch 4 sets between 30 and 25 reps per set.
Hanging leg raises: 4 sets, between 15 and 20 reps per set. 

Impressions: Good training for chest, I have pain after training. Tommorrow is time for legs


----------



## MaryD (Dec 20, 2009)

Built said:


> I'd love to see those pix.


 
I found them and I will poat them. They were taken on September 2008., and I was between 68 and 69 kg. Today I have 77 kgs. 

I write weight in kilograms, is it necesery here to write in pound, or everybody know that 1 lb is 0,453 kg?


----------



## MaryD (Dec 20, 2009)

katt said:


> Great job! Wow!
> 
> I always like to see journals from women who aren't afraid of muscle


 
Afraid of muscle????? Whats that????

Thansk Kat.


----------



## MaryD (Dec 20, 2009)

I said that I would post some pics from competing in chins and dips

Pics from september 2008, I performed my personal record 17 chins and 26 dips, with my 69 kgs (152 lbs)


----------



## MaryD (Dec 20, 2009)

One year before I was 66 kgs, and I performed 14 chins and 22 dips. I was so so skinny at that time...


----------



## Built (Dec 20, 2009)

Those are awesome pix - thanks for sharing them!

Some of us here know kg, but occasionally tossing in the lbs in parenthesis like you have will help everyone do the math, so please keep posting that way from time to time. 

You DO look very lean at 66kg (145 lbs) - how tall are you? In your recent pic at 77kg (169 lbs) you look wonderful - and not at all like how I looked at that weight lol! (For reference, I am 5'7" tall; 1,70 m)


----------



## MaryD (Dec 20, 2009)

Built said:


> Those are awesome pix - thanks for sharing them!
> 
> 
> 
> You DO look very lean at 66kg (145 lbs) - how tall are you?)


 

176 cm, between 5'9'' and 5 '10''


----------



## Built (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh you're TALL! So lovely to be so tall and so strong - it's imposing as hell to see that. Also, for training, the torque is so much harder on a tall body than on a short one, which makes your lifts that much more impressive. 

What do you do for a living by the way?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks good in here.   

Nice PR on Deads !!


----------



## TrashMan (Dec 20, 2009)

Lookin good!


----------



## MaryD (Dec 21, 2009)

Trash and Yellow thanks so much

Built I wold answer when I would have a time 

Today it was training for legs and sone abdominals. Before training weight machine showed 165 lbs, same like yesterday . For warming up I jumped on steper 10 minutes.

LEGS, QUADS

*Barbell Classic squat*, butts paralel with floor(after 2 warm up sets), 225 lbs, 4 sets 9, 7, 6, 5 reps 

*Leg press on machine*, 5 plates on each side=450 lbs, 8 reps, 7, 7, 
Last set 6 reps+without break 360 lbs 4 reps+ without break270 lbs 4 reps (*totaly sore*)

*Leg extension *150 lbs, 10, 8, 7, +last drop set (150, 100, 50 lbs, 6,6,4 reps)

*Dumbell rear lunges *with 35 lbs dumbells, walking around gym, I didnt count reps, maybe between 15 and 10 with each legs

ABDOMINALS

Abroller 6 sets

Air bike, 4 minutes without break

Impressioin: My quads are quite sore, I hope my legs will not look like sticks in future

7 meals per day (still one), around 2800-2900 calories

Tommorrow time for shoulders, calves...

Greetings to everybody


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks like a good leg and ab workout....It's good to see someone else doing the ab roller


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2009)

Just finished reading through this journal and all I can say is "WOW!".


----------



## MaryD (Dec 22, 2009)

Today time for shoulders and calves. I didnt sleep so well, but I have to get up at 5 AM, to train like usually at 6AM in local gym. After 10 minutes on eliptical I begen with weights

*Shoulders:*

Dumbell press seated: 2x 50 lbs dumbells, 7,6+1, 5, 4+1 reps, 3, 3, last set with 30 lbs dumbells 11 reps, pause between sets are very short, 30-45 secs
press on machine: 135 lbs: 11, 10, 8+1, 7+1 reps
Laterall dumbell raises 2x28 lbs, 10, 8, 7 reps +1 forced, 6 reps+1 forced


Tommorrow is finnaly rest day

*Calves *(looks like sticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
seated calf raises: 172 lbs: 12, 11, 11, 10 reps
Donkey raises machine, 353 lbs (160 kg) 14, 13, 13, 11 (I would try to increase that next time)

Tommorrow is finnaly rest day


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome Mary.  Impressive, very impressive... Look at that back!


----------



## tailender1 (Dec 27, 2009)

gr8 job and impressive look .


----------

